# Done Deal! Finally.



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*After 34 days of negotiations that took several twists and turns, the Knicks and Bulls finally consummated a six-player trade that sends Jamal Crawford to New York on Thursday afternoon.

Crawford signed a seven-year, $55.4 million contract that still needs to clear the NBA league office. But he and Jerome Williams will go to New York in exchange for Dikembe Mutombo, Othella Harrington, Frank Williams and Cezary Trybanski.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...strade,1,4018712.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Are Knicks fans happy?


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

they better be.... they get JC and a good hustle, blue collar player (JYD) for a package that stinks worse than hot garbage


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

bulls fans. i thought Paxson wouldnt take our crap? what happened?

we got what we wanted, and you got what you wanted. we got jamal and jerome, you got cap relief. happy now, okay bye.

hmmmmmm i wonder if we will ever just let expiring contracts expire. next year Tim Thomas, Nazr Mohamed, Penny hardaway come off. i wonder whats gonna happen then.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

The Knicks win in this deal but they WIN by Far !!!!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Crawford and JYD for Garbage WTF are the bulls thinking


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

All the guys we sent have expiring deals. I wanted Anderson gone, but hey, at least he wont ever get off the bench again.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Crawford and JYD for Garbage WTF are the bulls thinking


The Bulls are thinking cap space. *edited*They got expiring deals for a player who is overpaid now, Crawford, and they gave up a good player in JYD. I aint sure how many years JYD got left on his contract? Anyways, If you would actually think for a second, its a good deal for both teams. The Knicks got a good player but now they have a logjam between Hardaway/Houston/Crawford, I bet Houston goes down again with another injury, plus I guess Crawford will get min. at the 1. I think its an even deal for the Knicks, they now have no expiring contracts. They better make the playoffs or the NY Media is gonna open up a can of whoop ***. 

*Try again without the insults.*

BFreak.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Crawford wasn't staying with the Bulls, so basically they traded JYD and his awful contract for four expiring players. I don't see how the Bulls took back any of the Knicks' garbage -- Moochie or Shandon aren't in this trade anywhere, are they? All things considered, both sides did well.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> The Bulls are thinking cap space. *edited*They got expiring deals for a player who is overpaid now, Crawford, and they gave up a good player in JYD. I aint sure how many years JYD got left on his contract? Anyways, If you would actually think for a second, its a good deal for both teams. The Knicks got a good player but now they have a logjam between Hardaway/Houston/Crawford, I bet Houston goes down again with another injury, plus I guess Crawford will get min. at the 1. I think its an even deal for the Knicks, they now have no expiring contracts. They better make the playoffs or the NY Media is gonna open up a can of whoop ***.
> 
> *Try again without the insults.*
> ...


Dont you think the Bulls can get something better for Crawford than just Cap room ?

If Crawford dont wanna be a Bulls anymore fine but the bulls could try to get something else.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

official link


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

So this mean Mutombo will retire ?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, all I care about is that we finally got Crawford. If Isiah can get Dampier to sign the MLE, we're set for the next 2-3 years maybe longer. If Dampier signs for the MLE, we really wouldn't need to sign Baker, would we? The Knicks will probably never be "fiscally responsible", but with Dampier on board, I really like our team chances for the next few years to make some noise...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont you think the Bulls can get something better for Crawford than just Cap room ?
> ...


Its hard to make a deal when you have zero leverage, as the Bulls did. Crawford wasn't coming back, so they might as well have gotten something for him. Cap relief was the only option I guess.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm going to try and stop insulting you(SpeakerBoxxx), as long as you don't insult me.

Deal?:makeadeal:

BFreak.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> So this mean Mutombo will retire ?


Good question. The papers should be all over that soon enough.

Has anyone seen the official final deal? Were any draft picks included either way?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Its hard to make a deal when you have zero leverage, as the Bulls did. Crawford wasn't coming back, so they might as well have gotten something for him. Cap relief was the only option I guess.


Give that man a cigar. We were not going to overpay Crawford like a ton off other players got overpaid this summer(Rafer Alston please:sour: )JCraw will help you guys out, especially if Allen Houstons knees are tired of bball. And we got 4 expiring contracts slipping off the books after this season. Good for both teams.


----------



## Ceochase (Jun 24, 2002)

As a lifelong Bulls fan I have to say this is probably the second worse move this team has ever made!!!!!!

1st being Tyson Chandler for Elton Brand!

The Knicks get a young potential superstar in Crawford, a good tough rebounder/ hustle guy in JYD and give up who?????/ Harrington,Williams (who may turn out pretty good but will have trouble getting minutes since in our backcourt now we have 1st round picks that HAVE to play) Tyrbanski, and 90 yrd old Mutombo? With his bad knees?

HOW THE F IS THIS FAIR?????????

Oh great we get cap relief! Well thanks Paxson that's just what I want to hear this year!

Isiah Thomas is the Tony Soprano of the NBA. You guys gave up crap to get a great point guard last year.

What's next..ugghh OK Miami we will give you Allan Houston, Willis Reed and Patrick Ewing for Shaq.....only if you throw in Wade. Yeah we know about Reed and Ewing being retired but we will sign them for one day and then you get to keep the expiring contracts! OK Deal?

Louie the Squirrel will be by at noon with the papers..don't be late!

I HATE THIS TRADE!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

^LOL @ Bull fan pissed at trade. It's great to be finally on the other side of a good trade. It seemed like whining was all us Knicks fans were known for. Isiah has rescued us from the depths of Layden's disgraceful grip on the franchise that turned away half the fan base. Isiah=GOD!:yes:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ceochase</b>!
> As a lifelong Bulls fan I have to say this is probably the second worse move this team has ever made!!!!!!
> 
> 1st being Tyson Chandler for Elton Brand!
> ...


When did Jamal Crawford become a potential superstar? He's young and he's ok. Doesn't make him a potential superstar. I'll be suprised if Crawford ever ends up being an all-star to be honest.

From the looks of this, the Knicks are content to be just good enough to get smacked in the first round of the playoffs for a real long time. The Bulls on the other hand, might actually be moving forward.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It's probably sad commentary on the financial status of our team, but by our standards JYD isn't even a bad contract.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> From the looks of this, the Knicks are content to be just good enough to get smacked in the first round of the playoffs for a real long time. The Bulls on the other hand, might actually be moving forward.


Celts look good..... :no: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm excited to see what he can do in the off guard role.

FG% makes me wanna vomit though.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Celts look good..... :no: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Don't know who brought up the Celtics, but this might be the best thing you'll say in this thread.

They actually do look good. Considering the youth we have with Banks, Perkins, Jefferson, West, Allen, and Jiri. Not to mention that Pierce, Blount, and Davis aren't exactly elderly either. Things really are looking pretty good in Boston.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't know who brought up the Celtics, but this might be the best thing you'll say in this thread.
> ...


They do. Ainge is starting to put together a serious team. Anyone who thinks he's going to do an Isiah quick fix is grossly mistaken. It's obvious the guy wants to rebuild from the ground up. 


I'd give him at least two years before I even registered an opinion one way or another.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> They do. Ainge is starting to put together a serious team. Anyone who thinks he's going to do an Isiah quick fix is grossly mistaken. It's obvious the guy wants to rebuild from the ground up.
> ...


Thats pretty obvious for trading for over-the-hill Gary Payton and injured Rick Fox for YOUNG uys Marcus Banks, Chris Mihm, and a good veteran PG(certainly better than Payton now) in Chucky Atkins. I'd like to officially announce, that Ainge is now the new Scott Layden.

Lineup for Celtics:
C-Blount
PF-Lafrentz
SF-Welsch
SG-Pierce
PG-Payton

Bench: ?????......Al Jefferson, Walter McCarty....?


SCARY! AND REBUILDING! Welcome to the 2004-05 version of Layden's 2001- early 2004 NY Knicks.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats pretty obvious for trading for over-the-hill Gary Payton and injured Rick Fox for YOUNG uys Marcus Banks, Chris Mihm, and a good veteran PG(certainly better than Payton now) in Chucky Atkins. I'd like to officially announce, that Ainge is now the new Scott Layden.
> ...


Ainge is Layden for that deal? Where did he acquire horrific contracts that are going to keep us in the 6-8 range for years with no hope of winning in the first round? While I don't agree with the move, because of Banks, your comparison of Ainge to Layden is illtimed and idiotic.

Payton isn't what he used to be, but he's still better than Atkins. Lets not be foolish please. From what I've read, he's been busting his *** all offseason with Paul Pierce trying to get back in the best shape of his life. If he's got one thing going for him, he is a very proud man who will not go down like he did last season to end his career.

What this deal shows is that Ainge really, really loves Delonte West. While I'm not sold on West, I am sold on Ainge as a judge of talent. He was the man reason why Phoenix drafted Shawn Marion and he also was one of the few advocates of Amare Stoudamire around the time he was drafted. I just don't like him giving up on Banks so quick.

He's also pursuing Shareef Abdur-Rahim in a deal for Raef. Sounds crazy, but it could happen. If that does happen, the Celtics will have enough room under the cap to bring a max free agent to Boston, even with Vin Baker still on the books for over five mil a year.

As for the Knicks, they won't be able to make a max deal until 06/07, and that is assuming that they don't add any new contracts or extend current ones.

Also, our bench includes Jefferson, McCarty, West, Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Jumaine Jones (who will be much improved), and Kendrick Perkins (who appears ready).


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

To sit here and tell me the Celtics are better than the Knicks is laughable. This deal wasn't for expiring deals, it was ainge giving up young talent for an old PG he thinks can be an all-star again.

Nazr>Blount
KT>Laefrentz
TT>Welsch
Houston<Pierce(you win....but for how long will he be a Celtic?)
Marbury>>>>Payton

Knicks bench>>>>>>>>>Celtics bench. And we have yonu guys finally too. even if I WASN'T a Knicks fan I'd take the Knicks over the Celts.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> To sit here and tell me the Celtics are better than the Knicks is laughable. This deal wasn't for expiring deals, it was ainge giving up young talent for an old PG he thinks can be an all-star again.
> 
> Nazr>Blount
> ...


Nazr better than Mark Blount? That's laughable at best.

I like how Marbs gets multiple arrows over Payton, but Pierce gets just one, despite being lightyears ahead of Allan Houston. But oh yeah, I remember, Houston scores 20 ppg so he must be damn good...right.

Additionally, I think you'll see Doc starting Davis (go by what he did in Boston, other than the dunking incident in LA, he gets it now) at SG and Pierce at SF. So be honest here, Blount over Nazr, Pierce waaaaaay over Thomas, and give me Davis over Houston.

As for the bench, I'll take Jefferson, Welsch, and [strike]West[/strike] over your guys at PF, SF, and [strike]PG[/strike].

As for chances to grow in the future...don't even get me started. But if you must, Jefferson, West, Allen, Perkins, Welsch, Davis to your...um...Mike Sweetney and Trevor Ariza? Also two first rounders next year and we still have a second rounder, even after giving ours to the Lakers.

Also, maybe this deal is about the Celtics upgrading at PG this year. Even if it wasn't about getting expiring contracts, he still got expiring contracts and a first round pick that will be better than you think.

EDIT: Forgot about Penny. He's better than West. I was thinking that Moochie Norris was your backup PG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing the Bulls didn't turn out like the Celtics when they broke up their dynasty (prematurely).


----------

